# Fat....



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it worse to be A- fat and single or B -fat and married?

I say A.....u have to be in shape if ur single....or u dont stand a chance in this world.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Is it worse to be A- fat and single or B -fat and married?
> 
> I say A.....u have to be in shape if ur single....or u dont stand a chance in this world.


That isn't true, my brothers girlfriends sister is probs one of the best looking girls I've seen yet has recently started going out with a right fat fck.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Depends if you don't mind going chub, but no you're right you need to be in some sort of reasonable shape when single IMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

WRT said:


> That isn't true, my brothers girlfriends sister is probs one of the best looking girls I've seen yet has recently started going out with a right fat fck.


You need to give her some of Tom's magic love potion and steal her away!!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

to be honest i used to get more girls when i was fat strange ..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> That isn't true, my brothers girlfriends sister is probs one of the best looking girls I've seen yet has recently started going out with a *right fat fck*.


*..DEALER OR BIG C.OCK....* 



UKWolverine said:


> Depends if you don't mind going chub, but no you're right you need to be in some sort of reasonable shape when single IMO


*Defo pal....its expected now in decent circles to look god, be healthy*



sizar said:


> to be honest i used to get more girls when i was fat strange ..


*awww...sympathy rides...* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Is it worse to be A- fat and single or B -fat and married?
> 
> I say A.....u have to be in shape if ur single....or u dont stand a chance in this world.


One is as bad as the other, coz its best to be buff when single to get a muffin............and if you wed when buff then get fat ....then your muffin might look else where coz you have changed into a fat basterd!!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

LMAO at you posting this in the "losing weight" section.

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Replicator said:


> One is as bad as the other, coz its best to be buff when single to get a muffin............and if you wed when buff then get fat ....then your muffin might look else where coz you have changed into a fat basterd!!


yea...because you hear of marriges breaking up cause 1 of the partners got fat,

you have to make a real effort if ur single....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Fat people are better company


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

R84 said:


> LMAO at you posting this in the "losing weight" section.
> 
> :lol:


just followin the rules....  

trust u to spot that.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> yea...because you hear of marriges breaking up cause 1 of the partners got fat,
> 
> you have to make a real effort if ur single....


Real effort .. why's that ? play hard to get is always the BEST way. don't give too much let them beg for it:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> You need to give her some of Tom's magic love potion and steal her away!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Pelayo said:


> *..DEALER OR BIG C.OCK....*


He threatened to break my brothers kneecaps because his gf accused him of cheating (he didn't she's a paranoid cnut) he's 22, bro is 16 but still gave him a bust lip:thumbup1: Seriously though when I see him out is always dripping with sweat and fcuking stinks.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> Real effort .. why's that ? play hard to get is always the BEST way. don't give too much let them beg for it:thumb:


i mean with ur apperance....not tryin to pull....

more and more people are realising that thin/ fit is in....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He threatened to break my brothers kneecaps because his gf accused him of cheating (he didn't she's a paranoid cnut) he's 22, bro is 16 but still gave him a bust lip:thumbup1: *Seriously though when I see him out is always dripping with sweat and fcuking stinks.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> thats bad is being chased or something or from walking lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> i mean with ur apperance....not tryin to pull....
> 
> more and more people are realising that thin/ fit is in....


Yeah but how many thin fit people do you see tho be honest ? also those thin once you see are they healthy no .. some people might be fat but are far more healthy than some skinny once around.

i work with two guys one of them is 70KG at 5'8 so not fat by any mean his belly is like 9 months pregnant ..is that healthy ? he thinks he is lol


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Is it worse to be A- fat and single or B -fat and married?
> 
> *I say A.....u have to be in shape if ur single....or u dont stand a chance in this world*.


Not if you're a fatty and are looking for another fatty. But yes, chances are slimmer (pun intended) if you are a fatty and are looking for someone fit.

Unless you are hung.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah but how many thin fit people do you see tho be honest ? also those thin once you see are they healthy no .. some people might be fat but are far more healthy than some skinny once around.
> 
> *im not talki size zero pal...cause that looks wrong on a guy...trim or built...as long as u look in shape...*
> 
> i work with two guys one of them is 70KG at 5'8 so not fat by any mean his belly is like 9 months pregnant *..is that healthy* ? he thinks he is lol


*no its a lazy fat f.uckin beer belly*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

R84 said:


> Not if you're a fatty and are looking for another fatty. But yes, chances are slimmer (pun intended) if you are *a fatty and are looking for someone fit. *
> 
> *...na they know better...*
> 
> Unless you are hung.[/quote*].....yup....* :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sizar said:


> Real effort .. why's that ? play hard to get is always the BEST way. don't give too much let them beg for it:thumb:


playing hard to get is not in my vocabulary,i am easier than beating a 1 year old at chess.

oh and to answer the question,its worse to be fat and single i would say.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BBW = Big Beautiful Woman

BHM = Big Handsome Man

FA = Fat Admirer

FFA = Female Fat Admirer

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

If you're a woman and fat you can easy pull. Most blokes will **** owt that come onto them.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> If you're a woman and fat you can easy pull. Most blokes will **** owt that come onto them.


yea....stella has a lot 2 answer for....

and if ur a ginger in a tiara...a bloke will still doo ya.. :whistling: :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> yea....stella has a lot 2 answer for....
> 
> and if ur a ginger in a tiara...a bloke will still doo ya.. :whistling: :whistling:  :lol:


i'll have you know i look very fetching in my tiara you bitch:cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> i'll have you know i look very fetching in my tiara you bitch:cursing:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...WRT knows what that means......pipe down Jimmy...  :laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sizar said:


> Real effort .. why's that ? play hard to get is always the BEST way. don't give too much let them beg for it:thumb:


Sitting in your room eating chicken and rice certainly makes you hard to get lol :lol:

PS rubbish advice cos you said you get less pu55y now lol. You worked better as a meatball!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Is it worse to be A- fat and single or B -fat and married?
> 
> I say A.....u have to be in shape if ur single....or u dont stand a chance in this world.


(A) Nothin worse than to be fat, single and lonely..............


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> (A) Nothin worse than to be fat, single and lonely..............


fat, single and deluded


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sitting in your room eating chicken and rice certainly makes you hard to get lol :lol:
> 
> PS rubbish advice cos you said you get less pu55y now lol. You worked better as a meatball!


mate I'm not bothered to be honest. i have got a gf i have been for nearly 4 years. i have got far more important thing in life to follow than just chase girls waste my time and money on. all i was trying to point out just because someone is FAT that don't mean you can't get girls. my friend is fat and his gf is skinny blonde and pretty fit too. some people actually look beyond appearance.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> mate I'm not bothered to be honest. i have got a gf i have been for nearly 4 years. i have got far more important thing in life to follow than just chase girls waste my time and money on. all i was trying to point out just because someone is FAT that don't mean you can't get girls. my friend is fat and his gf is skinny blonde and pretty fit too. *some people actually look beyond appearance.*


NEVER:confused1:...DOES THAT STILL GO ON IN THIS DAY AND AGE???

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> NEVER:confused1:...DOES THAT STILL GO ON IN THIS DAY AND AGE???
> 
> :lol: :lol:


honestly i have seen some messed up looking dude .. fat and all. with some pretty fit chicks. it does happen. there are so many cats out there but there are some decent girls are out there too you just have to find the right one.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> honestly i have seen some messed up looking dude .. fat and all. with some pretty fit chicks. it does happen. there are so many cats out there but there are some decent girls are out there too you just have to find the right one.


yea...prob true...

but lean and fit with a fit birds BETTER:thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> yea...prob true...
> 
> but lean and fit with a fit birds BETTER:thumb:


Yeah def is.. fat people are lazy or just EAT crap who has no will power to diet when it comes to it we all need some love. either your fat or skinny. personally i wouldn't date a fat girl no matter what .. i just can't deal with it. :lol: i never have and never will ..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with being a bit fat but if you are obese then your health will be compromised and that's no good. Millions of chubby males get women you don't need to be a supermodel to get women!

Married is always good if you are married to the right person!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah def is.. fat people are lazy or just EAT crap who has no will power to diet when it comes to it we all need some love. either your fat or skinny. personally i wouldn't date a fat girl no matter what .. i just can't deal with it. :lol: i never have and never will ..


...yea FAT people need love too.....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nothing wrong with being a bit fat but if you are obese then your health will be compromised and that's no good. Millions of chubby males get women you don't need to be a supermodel to get women!
> 
> Married is always good if you are married to the right person!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sizar said:


> mate I'm not bothered to be honest. i have got a gf i have been for nearly 4 years. i have got far more important thing in life to follow than just chase girls waste my time and money on. all i was trying to point out just because someone is FAT that don't mean you can't get girls. my friend is fat and his gf is skinny blonde and pretty fit too. some people actually look beyond appearance.


I agree with you RE the fat thing mate - I think as long as someone is comfortable in their skin they will appear attractive, like james corden for eg.

However, more important things than pu55y? Dude nothing is more important than pu55y! Fair enough if you've got a gf so you're getting some, but IMO there's very few things more important than that


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I agree with you RE the fat thing mate - I think as long as someone is comfortable in their skin they will appear attractive, like james corden for eg.
> 
> However, more important things than pu55y? Dude nothing is more important than pu55y! Fair enough if you've got a gf so you're getting some, but IMO there's very few things more important than that


..not even single digit body fat %...???


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fat people are warmer and more wobbly when cuddled, hence more comfortable

also, sounds bad but does the old adage about larger women not apply to larger men as well?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> fat people are warmer and more wobbly when cuddled, hence more comfortable
> 
> also, sounds bad but does *the old adage* about larger women not apply to larger men as well*?*


*..huh...what does that mean.....stop talkin posh...* :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *..huh...what does that mean.....stop talkin posh...* :lol:


 i am posh hahaha, honest

basically are fat men as appreciative of sex as fat women


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IF the married person was not fat when they got married then thats worse... thats like being lazy and complacent and thinking its ok now I'm married I dont need to make the effort any more... very disrespectful to the partner IMO.

Being fat and single... well gotta be better... only person it affects is yourself and if you find its an issue and you can't get a date because of it, then surely thats good motivation to lose weight and motivation makes it easier :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> i am posh hahaha, honest
> 
> basically are fat men as appreciative of sex as fat women


*erm..i guess so...* :confused1:



Zara-Leoni said:


> IF the married person was not fat when they got married then thats worse... thats like being lazy and complacent and thinking its ok now I'm married I dont need to make the effort any more... *very disrespectful to the partner* IMO.
> 
> Being fat and single... well gotta be better... only person it affects is yourself and if you find its an issue and you can't get a date because of it, then surely thats good motivation to lose weight and motivation makes it easier :thumbup1:


agreed....i dont blame people who split from partners that once were hot and let themselves grow in to lad a.rses...wheres the self worth in that?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

At least the FAT F*ckers have got a forum too

http://www.nationalobesityforum.org.uk/


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I've seen a few people let them selves go when they start being in a relationship, mainly women. One in particular was when I was after a girl at school and she started going out with my best mate and even asked my permission if he could (wtf:confused1

I swear she must have piled on about 2 stone in as many months, she's still with him 6 years later and is even bigger:lol: Funny thing is he's lean as fvck and is dating a whale. Could do much better tbh, she's a bitch too and no one likes her.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

we should be in oor beds burning fat ..no blethering on this forum :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Replicator said:


> At least the FAT F*ckers have got a forum too
> 
> http://www.nationalobesityforum.org.uk/


awwwww bless..............probably based in scotland.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

well im having a thin day...my stomachs so flat you could build a match stick house on it....  :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> I've seen a few people let them selves go when they start being in a relationship, mainly women. One in particular was when I was after a girl at school and she started going out with my best mate and even asked my permission if he could (wtf:confused1
> 
> I swear she must have piled on about 2 stone in as many months, she's still with him 6 years later and is even bigger:lol: Funny thing is he's lean as fvck and is dating a whale. Could do much better tbh, she's a bitch too and no one likes her.


*seen it many times...he must be easily pleased*



Replicator said:


> we should be in oor beds burning fat ..no *blethering* on this forum :lol:


....thats washin line talk...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

